# online buying



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

i know its a bad idea but the shops around me are very limited n expensive. anyone here from australia preferably NSW that could give me a link to a shop that does online buying n ships to sydney?i tried googling it and nothing came up  help meeeee  thanks!


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Did you try Foster & Smith? I don't know if they do but you might want to try. I get my supplies from 5 differant stores. You can also try eBay.


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

fosters doesnt ship to australia i dont think and eBay has somthing about sending live stuff e.g fish...ive read but i dunno, i looked n couldnt find any...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Ebay does not allow selling of livestocks.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Blue said:


> Ebay does not allow selling of livestocks.


Yes they do.

I see plecos, tropical fish, snails, corals, and plants on there everyday. They don't allow dog and cat type pets. I've even seen rare snakes offered.


----------

